# One Month Left !



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

Just reminding you all that there is one month (plus two days) left to run for the current group Build, 'D-Day Stripes'.
The next Group Build, 'Cold War Protagonists', commences this coming Saturday, May 1st. There aren't any particular guidelines for this build, other than that aircraft should be representative of the major powers lined-up in what became known as the 'Cold War' - an at times uneasy peace between the (former) Soviet Union and her satellites (WARPAC) and the West, mainly NATO.
The period covers a lengthy time span, from around 1948 until the collapse of the Soviet union, 1989-90, so there should be plenty to go at. Please note that, for example, aircraft from the Korean War, although within the period and, to an extent, eligible as 'protagonists', are in reality more suited to that specific conflict which, although it saw the 'unofficial' involvement of the Soviets, wasn't part of what would be considered the real threat of the so-called 'Cold War'. Builds covering specific periods or conflicts have been included in the recent polls. 
Although the potential threat was global, the main focus was on NATO's right flank - the very real possibility of Soviet forces pouring across the North German Plain, and over-running western Europe. This resulted in an immense air defence line from the Arctic southwards, plus, of course, a substantial strike force on bases in North America and points south, the UK, and Europe itself.
The very time span, the nations involved, and the geographic layout should provide endless possibilities for some interesting models, especially from the periods during the 'height' of the Cold War - the 1950's to early 1970's, and it could be fascinating to see the vast array of types, colour schemes and, of course, technological advances which developed during this time. 
Looking forward to seeing your entries!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sh!t, so does that mean my F4Us won't be eligible? They're both Korean War.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

They're eligible in as much as they were in service during the Cold War Cory. But if they're specifically Korean War only, then that's debatable, and I'll leave that to the other judges opinions. Personally, I see this GB for those types, and units, which would be in service, in all relevant nations/countries, and called upon for action, should the Cold War have become a real war. Other conflicts, such as Korea, Suez,Vietnam, the Falklands etc are just that - separate conflicts, which just happened to take place during the period known as the Cold War, and had no real and tangible, direct link to a possible war between the West and WARPAC, or, put simply, Russia.
I would expect adversaries like Mig19 and Voodoo, Lightning and Mig21, Phantom and Bear, Fiat G91, Sukhoi Su7, F104, F89, Hunter, Meteor, Buccanneer, B47, B52, Victor, Vulcan, Valiant,Sabre and Super Sabre, Mirage, Mig 23 and so on.
In general terms, the idea of the different topics for Group Builds is to provide variety; of subjects, time periods and location, otherwise, we could have every GB being a succession of line upon line of Bf109's, Zeros etc etc .


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 29, 2010)

Airframes said:


> They're eligible in as much as they were in service during the Cold War Cory. But if they're specifically Korean War only, then that's debatable, and I'll leave that to the other judges opinions. Personally, I see this GB for those types, and units, which would be in service, in all relevant nations/countries, and called upon for action, should the Cold War have become a real war. Other conflicts, such as Korea, Suez,Vietnam, the Falklands etc are just that - separate conflicts, which just happened to take place during the period known as the Cold War, and had no real and tangible, direct link to a possible war between the West and WARPAC, or, put simply, Russia.
> I would expect adversaries like Mig19 and Voodoo, Lightning and Mig21, Phantom and Bear, Fiat G91, Sukhoi Su7, F104, F89, Hunter, Meteor, Buccanneer, B47, B52, Victor, Vulcan, Valiant,Sabre and Super Sabre, Mirage, Mig 23 and so on.
> In general terms, the idea of the different topics for Group Builds is to provide variety; of subjects, time periods and location, otherwise, we could have every GB being a succession of line upon line of Bf109's, Zeros etc etc .



Alright, thanks Terry. And yes, both of them would be planes that fought in Korea. The -4 is VMF-323 in 1950 IIRC, and the -5N is VMF(N)-513 in 1950 as well, also IIRC. The F-8 is between Korean and 'Nam though, and the F-4 is 1980, so I've still got those two as well as a Panther, which would also be post Korea.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Another quick question. With the Cold War build starting tomorrow, should we have the forum section set up beforehand?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2010)

Good point. I think Dan used to do that, so not sure how it works. I'm just going to make a 'New Thread' post for mine, and hopefully one of the mods will move it into a new GB thread. Still waiting for Eric to announce the results of tha last GB too!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Alright, I'll do the same!


----------



## fatboris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder Terry, with work out of control, a 2 week cross-country vacation in May and a list of Honey-Do's I haven't touched in weeks, I was feeling absolutely no pressure on my T-Bolt.....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2010)

Yep, the time seems to suddenly jump ahead, and Bingo - the end is near! I've been thinking I've got plenty of time in which to complete a large model, and two paintings to go to the Czech Republic. Suddenly, I've only got three months! Heck, I'd better get my finger out!


----------



## DBII (May 4, 2010)

I cannot believe that I have not finished my Spiefire yet. I finshed an eight month work project 2 weeks ago and I will finish a second 8 week project tonight. My Spitfire has been sitting on the table for over a month waiting to be painted.

DBII


----------

